
Why We Find and Expose Bad Science - mayava
https://medium.com/@jamesheathers/why-we-find-and-expose-bad-science-e47387a0e333
======
DrScump
The referenced Buzzfeed article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15351006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15351006)

